# I will NOT learn to dock dive and you can't make me



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a smart girl to figure that one out.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

And they say dogs can't problem solve!!!! Go Kayla what a good girl. My dogs would be jealous you have a pool. 

Ann


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Great job Kayla!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Ahaha! Shes a smart cookie


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Pam, are those the dry liver treats!?? LOL. I remember them. Poor Kayla! Mom that is mean.....LOL. Boy did she ever work for that!
4th of July I took Daisy, Andy and Sally over to my friends house. Sally only gets in at the steps and then everyone goes in. Daisy she dives from the side of the pool and Andy follows........they all mob Sally. I have a viedo of them but I have not set it up on the computer. Im an idiot with the computer. Can you believe Daisy now swims! LOL

That really was a good viedo!

Des


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

this was kinda tense to watch--those dang elusive treat sneaking off...but a happy ending!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

boy, she did work hard for those treats!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW!!!!! She did fabulous and what a smooth swimmer she is!


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I threw in some more treats today and she went right into the pool and swam to get them. I guess she has realized that she can't get the treats without getting in the pool. Good girl! Now, I have to figure out how to teach her she can get them even quicker by jumping in. :bowl:

Des - That's great Daisy can swim now, and yes the treats were dried liver.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful*

That is a wonderful video of you dog-she has the patience of a Saint!

I had to laugh in the last minute or so of the video when she used the stairs and swam over-didn't know she could swim.

Maybe she needs a life jacket like Tonka!!


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

wicamnca said:


> Thanks everyone! I threw in some more treats today and she went right into the pool and swam to get them. I guess she has realized that she can't get the treats without getting in the pool. Good girl! Now, I have to figure out how to teach her she can get them even quicker by jumping in. :bowl:
> 
> Des - That's great Daisy can swim now, and yes the treats were dried liver.


Hope you stay cool today! I would be in that pool of yours today. Its going to be 104 plus humid today, my a/c quit and were waiting for parts. Im thinking of draining the hot tub and filling it with cold water. Im going nuts being so hot...gack!:yuck:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kayla's Video*

Kayla is a very bright girl!! She really is persistent, isn't she!!

Glad she went right in after the liver treats today!! I JUST LOVED that Video-it really made me laugh!!!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

LOVED that video!! Such a smart girl!!


----------



## andrea916 (Jan 21, 2010)

super cute and smart!!!


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

*She did it! She did it! She did it!*

She jumped in today!!! Well, she jumped onto the step in the deep end, but I'll take it. I am so proud of my girl!


----------



## JessiBessi93 (Jun 11, 2010)

haha! I loved the video, so cute her trying to hit the water. What a smart girl! 

Go Kayla! Good jumping  

Oh, Sandy and I will be over to swim later


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my god that first video was hilarious. I was rooting for her around the 2:50 mark, "yes!! yes! she did it! oh nooo!"

What a little smartie! Ranger would have given up or started his whiny yelping, begging me to help.


----------

